# Jun Fan Gung Fu--Alive and Well?



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2003)

In this post, *kroh* suggests that Jun Fan Gung Fu is still being taught, and not just by a few isolated individuals. I had thought it had pretty much died out with the coming of JKD. Do people still teach Jun Fan Gung Fu as its own art, separate from JKD?


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 7, 2003)

I think Lamar Davis is one of the main proponents of it, I could be wrong though

www.hardcorejkd.com


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 7, 2003)

In my opinion, a lot of (not all) of the people teaching what they call 'Original' JKD is merely Jun Fan Gung Fu, with or without some of the later JKD terminology thrown in (ABC, ABD, PIA, interception, stop-hit, etc.).

Cthulhu


----------

